# Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem



## JuergenKrauss (10. Juni 2011)

*Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem* gefragt. 


Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem


----------



## TrinityBlade (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich finde es gut, dass das Spiel jetzt endlich raus ist, auch wenn ich es mir vorerst nicht kaufen werde; über die technischen Mängel kann ich, das hat sich nach dem Spielen der Demo gezeigt, doch nicht ganz hinwegsehen. Allen Duke-Fans wünsche ich aber viel Spaß beim Zocken!


----------



## Vageman (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Vielleicht machen grade die klassischen Gameplayelemente das Spiel anders als aktueller Durchschnitt und damit unterhaltsam. Dennoch, wird wohl erst zum etwas entspannteren Preis gekauft werden.


----------



## demon-chan (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Danke für den Test. Ohne das Spiel gespielt zu haben, denke ich, dass die 81% fair sind. Jedenfalls nach dem was ich bisher gelesen, gesehen und gehört habe. Ich freu mich darauf. Wahrscheinlich spiele ich das Spiel aber erst dann, wenn ich es für einen 20er im Angebot finde. Für einen Vollpreistitel-Kauf bin ich nicht groß genug Fan vom Duke. Es war einfach vor meiner Zeit.


----------



## fatal-illusion (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Auch als Duke Fan der 1. Stunde find ich die Wertung fair, also rein äh nein..ich kann das nicht ganz objektiv betrachten    Ernsthaft....ohne es gespielt zu haben (werd aber gleich damit anfangen  )  behaupte ich, dass für jeden fan Duke allein schon 100% Spielspass bietet    Alles in Allem aber ist dies eine Wertung, die ich ungefähr erwartet hatte rein vom technischen Gerüst.

Trotzdem bin ich sehr froh, dass das Spiel endlich rauskam, ich zocke an sich generell keine Shooter (hab's nicht so mit Militär etc....), aber Duke ja...is für mich eben fast schon eine Kindheitserinnerung die jetzt wieder auflebt und ich denke dass viele Käufer genau deshalb zugreifen/gegriffen haben    Jeder, der eher mit BF, CoD etc...."aufgewachsen" ist, könnte durchaus die Augen verdrehen und den "Hype" nich verstehen, schon klar. Allen ein fröhliches Zocken, time to kick ass!

so long

€: Jetzt noch ein XIII 2 und meine begrenzten Shooterbedürfnisse wären voll und ganz befriedigt  So nu aber auf zum Duke tee hee...


----------



## theNDY (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ein Spiel muss nicht grafisch auf dem absolut aktuellsten Stand sein um Spaß und Athmosphäre zu erzeugen. Jeder, der im Fall von Duke Nukem der Meinung ist, das eine Crysis 2 Engine erforderlich wäre, hat schlichtweg keinerlei Ahnung von Computerspielen im allgemeinen 

Die Demo war - verhältnißmäßig und auch hinsichtlich des ewigen Entwicklungszeitraums - für jeden, der wirklich seit 14 Jahren darauf wartet einfach nur grandios, und genauso erwarte ich das Spiel. Vielleicht ist die Technik veraltet, vielleicht ist es auch kein Spiel welches wie Modern Warfare an den Monitor fesselt, aber verdammte Scheiße nochmal, wir dürfen miterleben das Duke Nukem Forever offiziell auf den Markt kommt ... ist doch auch mal etwas einen Teil Spielgeschichte mitzuerleben, oder ?


----------



## bender152 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich finde genau diese alten Spielelmente (Bosse, Wege suchen (Keycard, etc.)) machen einen richtig guten Shooter erst aus, und sind außerdem Elemente die ich bei den meisten heutigen Shootern vermisse, da wird man wenigstens noch etwas gefordert. Deshalb sollte man nicht immer auf Grafik etc. achten.


----------



## rowoss (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Tja, der Test ist draussen! Eine Ära geht zu Ende! schnief!! (Duke Nukem Forever Again,> in 30 Jahren)


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Gerade letzteres find ich so gut. Man wird doch heute in fast jedem Spiel so geführt, als wäre man ein 5jähriges Kind, das mal auf die Toilette muss. Da find ich es gut, wenn es mal nicht so ist.

Und zum Thema Lautstärke des deutschen Sprechers. Das ist mir auch in der Demo aufgefallen, aber man kann in den Soundoptionen das alles einzeln einstellen. Also einfach die Sprachlautstärke etwas höher drehen, schon passt es 

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt darauf, wenn ich die Vollversion spielen kann. Hoffe, der Postbote bringt mir heute schon das Spiel


----------



## Herbboy (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Fehlt da nicht was? ^^  Ich sehe da keine Wertung, der Artikel endet mit " bei ein paar ganz wenigen Abschnitten jedoch war der weitere Weg selbst für unseren Geschmack etwas zu gut verborgen. Tipp: Wenn ihr mal nicht weiter wisst, dann hilft euch unsere Dukem Nukem Forever Lösung!" ^^


----------



## BOSS (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich installiere gerade... Warum hab ich mir die DVD-Version gekauft, wenn er bei der Installation paar GigaByte über STEAM runterläd???? WTF! Ich warte jetzt schon 1Stunde und er ist erst bei 56%... Ich ich hab keine lahme Leitung... grrrr

Aber ok, hab jetzt 14Jahre gewartet... dann kommt es auf paar Stunden auch nicht mehr an....


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



BOSS schrieb:


> Ich installiere gerade... Warum hab ich mir die DVD-Version gekauft, wenn er bei der Installation paar GigaByte über STEAM runterläd???? WTF! Ich warte jetzt schon 1Stunde und er ist erst bei 56%... Ich ich hab keine lahme Leitung... grrrr
> 
> Aber ok, hab jetzt 14Jahre gewartet... dann kommt es auf paar Stunden auch nicht mehr an....


Dann hast du bei der Installation was verkehrt gemacht und Steam holt sich die Daten nicht von deinem Datenträger sondern will alles aus dem Internet laden.


----------



## fatal-illusion (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade letzteres find ich so gut. Man wird doch heute in fast jedem Spiel so geführt, als wäre man ein 5jähriges Kind, das mal auf die Toilette muss. Da find ich es gut, wenn es mal nicht so ist.


Gut gebrüllt  Das kann ich getrost unterschreiben, ich werd gern auch mal etwas gefordert wenn ich ein Spiel zocke und nicht quasi zu gefühlten 90+% an der Leine geführt oder mit 500 knallig bunten Pfeilen auf Etwas hingewiesen....

Ich bin schon fast ne Stunde drin und noch nicht mal aus dem Penthouse draussen *g* Immerhin muss man jeden cm² absuchen, ob nicht irgndwas zu drücken, hören, lesen oder was auch immer ist  Hach ja...noch kein bisschen Ballerei und ich bereu den Kauf jetzt schon nicht  Aber jep...hab mich ja als "fanboy" der "alten Tage" bekannt 

so long, have fun!


----------



## moetown83 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Was mich interessieren würde: Ist denn die Technik im finalen Spiel besser als in der Demo,also Grafik und vor allem die Steuerung?Das hat mich nämlich an der Demo gestört...


----------



## BOSS (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dann hast du bei der Installation was verkehrt gemacht und Steam holt sich die Daten nicht von deinem Datenträger sondern will alles aus dem Internet laden.


Naja,aber was kann man schon falsch machen? Aber du könntest rechthaben... da er am Anfang bei der Online-Aktivierung von DUKE angezeigt hat "Server sind momentan überlastet" und ich solle es später nochmal probieren...und ich hab dann einfach auf weiter geklickt und nicht nochmal neu angefangen....


----------



## Hushy2k (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich bin wirklich kein Duke 3D fan, habs zwar ganz gerne mal über LAN gespielt, aber das wars auch schon.

Was mich irritiert: Was rechtfertigt die Abwertung von 19%? Wenn ich richtig las, ist die Grafik nicht mehr hochaktuell und die K.I. wird auch keinen HAL 9000 hinterm Ofen vorlocken. Alles gebongt, brauch man auch je nach Prioritätenlegung eher primär oder sekundär.

Aber wenn ich sehe, dass ein Crysis 2, dass technisch auch kein Ferrari war (sorry, ich fand Crysis 1 war mehr *whoaaa*-Effekt) aber mit einer supersimplen Spielmechanik daherkam, wo die Gegner ..........sorry, es IST keine großartige K.I., wenn die Gegner den Spieler "hören" und nach ihm suchen.Und mehr war da nicht. Deckung suchen. Okay. Gibts seit......Turok 2?. Das ist schon seit Metal Gear Solid Standard. Ich nehme meine Kritik allerdings zurück, wenn ihr das bei Crysis 2 auch kritisiert habt. War allerdings meiner Meinung nach der 94% Shooter, oder?

Ein PC Game wirkt gestreckt? Ich dachte, das nennt man heute Call of Duty oder "Xbox Live Erfolge"... Wenn man sich Call of Duty anschaut, sind wohl ca. 10 Stunden DN4E verhältnismäßig gut.

"Das fällt eigentlich nur auf, und das ist irgendwie traurig, weil es 
heutzutage im Genre nicht mehr üblich ist, den Spieler nachdenken oder 
nach einem Ausgang suchen zu lassen. Im Grunde genossen wir es, in einem
 Ego-Shooter mal wieder auf dem Schlauch zu stehen, bei ein paar ganz 
wenigen Abschnitten jedoch war der weitere Weg selbst für unseren 
Geschmack etwas zu gut verborgen."

Nein, tut mir leid. Das ist einfach nur miese Meinungsmache. Quasi unverschämt.


Nochmal: Es geht mir nicht darum, den Duke auf Deubel komm raus irgendwie gutzureden. Aber ich versteh diese teilweisen unglaublich willkürlichen Parameter einfach nicht.


----------



## stefansts (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Seit fast 3 Stunden absolut Spaß , sicher ein paar Abstriche , aber wer die alten D3D Zeiten noch kennt ,
inkl. LAN , kann ihn nur lieben ( allein die Execute Option der Pigs ..herrlich ).
Wahrscheinlich nichts für 20 und jünger ( nichts gegen MW2 ...wers mag ), dafür ist er zu old school , aber alle die Quake und Unreal
noch als aktuelles Spiel erlebt haben ein absolutes Must Have .
Rest in Pieces


----------



## NewGoethe (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Hushy2k schrieb:

Ich bin wirklich kein Duke 3D fan, habs zwar ganz gerne mal über LAN gespielt, aber das wars auch schon.

Was mich irritiert: Was rechtfertigt die Abwertung von 19%? Wenn ich richtig las, ist die Grafik nicht mehr hochaktuell und die K.I. wird auch keinen HAL 9000 hinterm Ofen vorlocken. Alles gebongt, brauch man auch je nach Prioritätenlegung eher primär oder sekundär.

Aber wenn ich sehe, dass ein Crysis 2, dass technisch auch kein Ferrari war (sorry, ich fand Crysis 1 war mehr *whoaaa*-Effekt) aber mit einer supersimplen Spielmechanik daherkam, wo die Gegner ..........sorry, es IST keine großartige K.I., wenn die Gegner den Spieler "hören" und nach ihm suchen.Und mehr war da nicht. Deckung suchen. Okay. Gibts seit......Turok 2?. Das ist schon seit Metal Gear Solid Standard. Ich nehme meine Kritik allerdings zurück, wenn ihr das bei Crysis 2 auch kritisiert habt. War allerdings meiner Meinung nach der 94% Shooter, oder?

Ein PC Game wirkt gestreckt? Ich dachte, das nennt man heute Call of Duty oder "Xbox Live Erfolge"... Wenn man sich Call of Duty anschaut, sind wohl ca. 10 Stunden DN4E verhältnismäßig gut.

"Das fällt eigentlich nur auf, und das ist irgendwie traurig, weil es 
heutzutage im Genre nicht mehr üblich ist, den Spieler nachdenken oder 
nach einem Ausgang suchen zu lassen. Im Grunde genossen wir es, in einem
Ego-Shooter mal wieder auf dem Schlauch zu stehen, bei ein paar ganz 
wenigen Abschnitten jedoch war der weitere Weg selbst für unseren 
Geschmack etwas zu gut verborgen."
Nein, tut mir leid. Das ist einfach nur miese Meinungsmache. Quasi unverschämt.

Nochmal: Es geht mir nicht darum, den Duke auf Deubel komm raus irgendwie gutzureden. Aber ich versteh diese teilweisen unglaublich willkürlichen Parameter einfach nicht. 



Erstmal: Ich fand Crysis 2 geil, weil dort nicht nur solide KI und zumindestens sehr gute Grafik war sondern auch es verschiedene Loesungswege gibt.

Dann muss ich sagen ,dass das Leveldesign nicht die Klasse eines Portal 2 oder die eines (Meiner Meinung nach) God of War 3 hat.

Es ist zwar ein gutes Spiel aber mal ehrlich die Maengel die kann man nicht komplett ignorieren.

Hushy2k bedenke doch mal das die Redakteure von der PC Games Duke Fans sind also haben sie es auch fair bewertet.


----------



## NewGoethe (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich meine Natuerlich mit Leveldesign und so Duke Nukem Forever.


----------



## fatal-illusion (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

So nach ca. 3 Stunden schliess ich mich der Testüberschrift einfach mal an....wenn man über den sicher nicht gegebenen Technikstandard hinwegsieht, den die meisten FPS heutzutage aufweisen (müssen?!), macht das Spiel einfach nur unglaublich viel Spaß.

Ich bin zwar wie erwähnt Duke Fan, aber ich weiss nicht, wann ich das letzte Mal bei einem Shooter wirklich gelacht hab. Natürlich will und werd ich aber nichts spoilern hier.

Zu der Frage bezüglich Technik/Steuerung gegenüber der Demo: Ich persönlich spüre keinen merklichen Unterschied, wobei ich die Steuerung in der Demo schon nicht als störend empfand, nachdem ich sie angepasst hatte (sensitivity, aiming aus etc...etc...)

Ich denke DNF zeigt einmal mehr wie schwierig es wirklich ist Spiele zu testen und zu bewerten. Während "alte Säcke" wie ich  sicher ihren Heidenspaß an DNF haben (werden), so können wohl eher jüngere Spieler, die gebannt vor CoD & Co. sitzen dies wohl wenig bis gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Die 19 Punkte Abzug sind aber sicherlich gerechtfertigt, Dukefan"boy" hin oder her...ich merkte schon des Öfteren, dass man nicht zu genau hingucken darf  (wenn man nicht grad vor nem babe steht )

Persönlich würd ich mich freuen, wenn DNF zumindest so viele Abnehmer findet, dass der Duke irgendwann wieder über'n Bildschirm flimmert....aber bitte nicht wieder 14+ Jahre später


----------



## nali (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Netter Test.

Was mich an der Demo allerdings auch gestört hat, war die Tatsache dass man nur maximal zwei Waffen gleichzeitig tragen kann und es keine Medpacks gibt sondern HP-Regeneration 
Ganz so Oldschool ist es dann doch nicht...

Werde es mir aber trotzdem zulegen, Duke ist einfach Kult! x)


----------



## RedDragon20 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich hab die Demo nicht gespielt, kann also groß nichts zu sagen. Aber 81% Spielspaßwertung geht in Ordnung, denke ich. Mehr habe ich persönlich auch gar nicht erwartet. Wenn ich ehrlich bin, ich habe sogar eine niedrigere Wertung erwartet, wohl aber auf eine höhere gehofft.


----------



## Rabowke (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



nali schrieb:


> Was mich an der Demo allerdings auch gestört hat, war die Tatsache dass man nur maximal zwei Waffen gleichzeitig tragen kann und es keine Medpacks gibt sondern HP-Regeneration  Ganz so Oldschool ist es dann doch nicht...


Ist das in der Vollversion etwa auch noch so? Das wär irgendwie ziemlich ... beschissen.
Ich will die Shrink-Gun und Pipe-Bombs ... nur zusammen machen sie Spass! 





Hushy2k schrieb:


> Ein PC Game wirkt gestreckt? Ich dachte, das nennt man heute Call of Duty oder "Xbox Live Erfolge"... Wenn man sich Call of Duty anschaut, sind wohl ca. 10 Stunden DN4E verhältnismäßig gut.


Wobei XBL Erfolge eine ziemlich gute Erfindung sind, werden diese Erfolge auch noch von den Entwicklern gut und vorallem kreativ umgesetzt, kann man damit "noch mehr Spass" haben ... dir steht es ja frei ob du diese Erfolge erspielen willst oder nicht.


----------



## makke12345 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



stefansts schrieb:


> Seit fast 3 Stunden absolut Spaß , sicher ein paar Abstriche , aber wer die alten D3D Zeiten noch kennt ,
> inkl. LAN , kann ihn nur lieben ( allein die Execute Option der Pigs ..herrlich ).
> Wahrscheinlich nichts für 20 und jünger ( nichts gegen MW2 ...wers mag ), dafür ist er zu old school , aber alle die Quake und Unreal
> noch als aktuelles Spiel erlebt haben ein absolutes Must Have .
> Rest in Pieces



Dazu muss ich sagen das ich 17 3/4 bin und ich auch Duke Nukem 3D nachgeholt habe. Dieser Humor ist einfach göttlich. Das ist das was mir genau bei aktuellen shootern fehlt. Ein Cod das viel zu sehr auf Action bzw. Krieg aus ist.

Außerdem finde ich es super wenn im MP die Waffen fest rumliegen. Genauso wie in Unreal Tournament.
Alles in allem geht die wertung i Ordnung


----------



## Walex (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Zitat: "(...) weil es heutzutage im Genre nicht mehr üblich ist, den Spieler nachdenken (...) zu lassen."

xD
leider ist das wahr.

Ich freu mich schon darauf das Spiel in die Hände zu bekommen. Wird spielerisch sicher besser als CoD und Konsorten.


----------



## makke12345 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Rabowke schrieb:


> nali schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was mich an der Demo allerdings auch gestört hat, war die Tatsache dass man nur maximal zwei Waffen gleichzeitig tragen kann und es keine Medpacks gibt sondern HP-Regeneration  Ganz so Oldschool ist es dann doch nicht...
> ...


----------



## facopse (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich hätte vom Test und vom Spiel nichts anderes erwartet. Natürlich ist nach 14 Jahren Entwicklungszeit die Technik altbacken. Solange das Spiel aber gut ist, kann ich darüber hinwegsehen. Schließlich krame ich immer noch gerne diverse Spiele der 90er (oder älter) raus, obwohl deren Grafik nach heutigen Maßstäben der allergrößte Murks ist. Im Endeffekt kommts ja auf den Spaß an, und das ist ja genau das, was der Duke zu bieten hat!
Trotzdem hoffe ich, dass der nächste Duke 1. nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lässt und 2. sowohl technisch, als auch spielerisch alles dagewesene in den Schatten stellen wird.
Welche Engine nutzt nun eigentlich DNF? Sieht für mich etwas nach der FEAR-Engine aus.


----------



## kornhill (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

über einem (nicht abschaltbaren) angestaubt wirkenden Gesamterscheinungsbild.
--> Bei dem hab ich echt lachen können schön!

Ich freu mich auf das Game! Der Test beschreibt genau das was ich erwarte!

Kein Fazit !?!

@fatal-illusion: Danke für die netten Einblicke eines Duke Fans. Hat mir Spass gemacht zu lesen, wie man es nach 14 Jahren so aufnimmt.  
Wenn du bei einem Shooter gut lachen willst kann ich dir Bulletstorm uncut empfehlen. Das geht auch oft auf die Lachmuskeln.


----------



## Sushimeister (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

"Duke Nukem Forever ist jetzt entmystifiziert."
Ahja... erst selber einen Hype aufbauen, und dann selber dem Duke die Hose runterziehen und lachen. Seriös ist das nicht. Aber ok, standardmäßiges Vorgehen 

14Jahre Entwicklungszeit halte ich übrigens immer noch für FALSCH. Denn soweit ich das mitverfolgen konnte, wurde ja nahezu garnichts aus technischer Sicht aus den ersten Entwicklungsjahren übernommen. Eventuell ein paar Levelteile oder das eine oder andere Drahtgittermodel, aber alles wurde überarbeitet, und letztendlich wurde DNF recht schnell runterprogrammiert, um aus der Lizenz endlich Geld raus zu holen.

Wenn DNF 2 Jahre "echte" Entwicklungszeit hat, wäre das schon hoch gegriffen...


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Alles in allem hört sich das so an wie ich es gehofft habe. Was mir gefällt ist das "Keycard" Sammeln und Knöpfchen drücken. Genau das sind doch Elemente die es (wie ja auch schon geschrieben wurde) heute in Shootern einfach nicht mehr gibt. Ich erinnere mich gerne an die 90er zurück wo ich mit Spielen wie Rise Of The Triad, Doom, Unreal, Quake und auch dem Duke sehr viel Spaß hatte. Das waren alles ganz "klassische" Shooter mit klaren Regeln. Man konnte so viele Waffen tragen wie Nummerntasten auf der Tastatur vorhanden sind, es gab (zum Teil) ordentlich übertriebenen Splatter (Benzinfässer oder eine Big Fucking Gun 9000   ) manchmal musste man ewig nach dem Ausgang oder eben benötigten Keycards suchen, es gab Geheimgänge zu entdecken und man war ständig auf der Suche nach dem nächsten Medpack.

Damals wurde auch kaum Wert auf die Story gelegt. Es gab ein bestimmtes Scenario, ein rudimentäres Ziel (alles was sich bewegt ist böse und gehört aus dem Weg geräumt) und dann ging es los.

Die modernen Shooter sind ja in der Regel auch nicht schlecht, nehmen den Spieler aber viel mehr an die Hand und sind meist relativ leicht zu meistern. Hier geht es ja meist eher darum den Spieler mit einem Effektgewitter und Zwischensequenzen ein schönes Popcornkino- Spiel vorzusetzen. Das man sich wirklich mal die Haare rauft weil man sich in tief verwinkelten Gängen hilflos verlaufen hat ist ausgeschlossen.

Schön wenn DNF diese alten Werte zumindest zum Teil wieder in's Genre zurückbringt. 

Gekauft habe ich es mir noch nicht. Ich habe ernsthaft damit gerechnet, das der Test ein 65% Verriss wird. Mal schauen ob ich nun doch noch zuschlage oder ob ich erst einmal warte bis es günstiger wird.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Zensur aus? Ist die Deutsche Version geschnitten?

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Vordack (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



theNDY schrieb:


> Ein Spiel muss nicht grafisch auf dem absolut aktuellsten Stand sein um Spaß und Athmosphäre zu erzeugen. Jeder, der im Fall von Duke Nukem der Meinung ist, das eine Crysis 2 Engine erforderlich wäre, hat schlichtweg keinerlei Ahnung von Computerspielen im allgemeinen



Das würde ich so zu 100% unterschreiben   

Die Technik als Oldschool zu beschreiben finde ich schon sehr krass. Old-School sind meiner Ansicht nach als Beispiele Larry Laffer, Duke3D, Wizardry 6 oder Baldurs Gate 1. Oder sind das Old-Old-School Spiele?   

Okay, die Grafik ist nicht mit Crysis 2 oder BF3 vergleichbar und die KI auch nicht. Die Grafik finde ich aber durchaus anschaulich, genug um richtig Spaß zu haben. Die KI... ist doch bei einem Kriegs Shooter wichtiger als bei einem Nonsense-Shooter    Soldaten verhalten sich realistisch, wer kann das schon von aliens behaupten? Viellleicht ist sind es nur Kriegs-Dronen mit gerade genug IQ um in Kreisen zu watscheln, ganz überspitzt gesagt.

Für mich ist es wichtig dass sich das Spiel von Massenbrei abhebt und Spaß macht, und ich denke das hat Gearbox erreicht. Für Old-School Fans (Ja, Fans die schon 30 Plus sind und den C64 oder Amiga noch kennen, keine 24-Jährigen die mit Medal of Honor groß geworden sind    )

Ich werds mir auf jeden Fall holen


----------



## general4272 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich habe bisher lediglich 2h Spielzeit genießen dürfen, kann euch aber eines sagen:
 Ja, die "Cons" aus dem Testbericht gibt es - ABER, von denen hat jeder schon vor Release gewusst und das sind auch genau die Sachen, die keinen Duke-Fan interessieren. Ihr habt den Duke vermisst? Er ist zurück und ihr bekommt die geballte Ladung mit maximaler Coolnes, wenig anspruchsvoller, dafür aber umso spaßiger Aktion ^^


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich finde es immer wieder faszienierend wie über Makel wie beispielsweise der Grafik von der Community geduldet werden, solange "Der Duke" als Protagonist dient. Ich habe bisher die Demo gespielt (sicherlich nicht repräsentativ) aber ich muss sagen-hmpf- nett aber absolut nix besonderes. Wenn dieses Spiel nicht ,,Duke Nukem Forever" heißen würde, es würde vermutlich in den Regalen versauern, niemanden groß interessieren und auch schlechtere Wertungen international einfahren.

Der ,,Duke" blendet hier doch sehr stark wie ich finde, was keine Abwertung des Spiels darstellen soll.


----------



## kornhill (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Sushimeister schrieb:


> "Duke Nukem Forever ist jetzt entmystifiziert."
> Ahja... erst selber einen Hype aufbauen, und dann selber dem Duke die Hose runterziehen und lachen. Seriös ist das nicht. Aber ok, standardmäßiges Vorgehen
> 
> 14Jahre Entwicklungszeit halte ich übrigens immer noch für FALSCH. Denn soweit ich das mitverfolgen konnte, wurde ja nahezu garnichts aus technischer Sicht aus den ersten Entwicklungsjahren übernommen. Eventuell ein paar Levelteile oder das eine oder andere Drahtgittermodel, aber alles wurde überarbeitet, und letztendlich wurde DNF recht schnell runterprogrammiert, um aus der Lizenz endlich Geld raus zu holen.
> ...


Nach Gearbox waren es 6000 Entwickler Monate, von den 2000 bei Gearbox bearbeitet wurden.
http://www.pcgames.de/Duke-Nuk... 

--> Angaben wie 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit sind übrigens totaler Schwachsinn. Man kann sowas nur in Entwickler Tage/Monate/Jahre ausdrücken. Da man doch noch Manpower zum coden braucht. Will heissen: 2 Jahre Entwickeln mit 2 Programmieren oder mit 200 Programmirern, könnte doch ein Unterschied sein. Von dem her ... "echte Entwicklungszeit"... erklär das mal....

Gearbox war die letzen 1_1/2 Jahre mit 150 Entwicklern an DNF. Was ein riesiges Team ist, also wirklich gross! (ohne ironie)


----------



## general4272 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

BJ, ich glaube du verstehst nicht worum es den Leuten geht die auf eine Fortsetzung so lange gewartet haben. Im Duke Universum ging es noch NIE um eine gute Story, hübsche Grafik, Charakterentwicklungen, innovatives Gameplay oder ähnliches. Ich glaube den meisten geht es einfach um die Figur des "Duke" um das wofür er steht und für Spaß. Der Hype um seine Person wird selbst im Spiel so penetrant gefeiert, dass man es einfach nur zum schießen findet


----------



## phifi (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



BJ-Blazkowicz schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder faszienierend wie über Makel wie beispielsweise der Grafik von der Community geduldet werden, solange "Der Duke" als Protagonist dient. Ich habe bisher die Demo gespielt (sicherlich nicht repräsentativ) aber ich muss sagen-hmpf- nett aber absolut nix besonderes. Wenn dieses Spiel nicht ,,Duke Nukem Forever" heißen würde, es würde vermutlich in den Regalen versauern, niemanden groß interessieren und auch schlechtere Wertungen international einfahren.
> 
> Der ,,Duke" blendet hier doch sehr stark wie ich finde, was keine Abwertung des Spiels darstellen soll.


ich glaube mit der frage nach deinem alter und ob du bereits die ersten duke games gespielt hast dürfte sich deine einstellung relativ leicht verstehen lassen 

ganz klar, grosse innovation oder tolle grafik bekommt man nicht...
will aber auch keiner... jeder der auf diesen duke gewartet hat, will das duke flair von duke nukem 3d, in nostalgie schwelgen, saublöde sexistische sprüche anhören etc.

kurz: niveaulosen spass haben


----------



## Walex (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



phifi schrieb:


> kurz: niveaulosen spass haben


Richtig, ein Shooter bei dem man Spaß haben kann. Dass ich sowas noch einmal in meiner Lebenszeit erleben darf *snief*.

Ich find ehrlich gesagt dieses Oldschool Gameplay bei Shootern nicht schlecht. Jetzt muss ich mir tatsächlich selbst den Weg zum Ziel suchen? Es gibt wieder Keycards bzw Schlüssel zu suchen? Ist ja ein Wahnsinn!
Ich freu mich schon, hoffentlich gibts wieder einige Secrets.


Jetzt muss nur noch NOLF 3 kommen und ich glaube wieder an das Gute in dieser Welt.


----------



## Elchu (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ja nee is klar ???? 81 % ????? Wurdet ihr geschmiert von 2k Games für ne gute Wertung????An dem Spiel stimmt garnichts ! Weder Grafik noch Gameplay.Das sage ich als alter Duke Veteran,aber diesen zusammenfabrizierten Müll kann ich nicht verteidigen!


----------



## BJ-Blazkowicz (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



phifi schrieb:


> BJ-Blazkowicz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde es immer wieder faszienierend wie über Makel wie beispielsweise der Grafik von der Community geduldet werden, solange "Der Duke" als Protagonist dient. Ich habe bisher die Demo gespielt (sicherlich nicht repräsentativ) aber ich muss sagen-hmpf- nett aber absolut nix besonderes. Wenn dieses Spiel nicht ,,Duke Nukem Forever" heißen würde, es würde vermutlich in den Regalen versauern, niemanden groß interessieren und auch schlechtere Wertungen international einfahren.
> ...


   Um deine Frage zu beantworten- ich bin 25 Jahre alt, habe  auch den Duke 3D gespielt  - Vielleicht aber auch schon zu viele Shooter die vermutlich (hab die Vollversion ja noch nicht gespielt) wesentlich besser sind /waren. Aber jedem das Seine, wenn einem der Hype so viel mehr an Spielspaß bringt und man dadurch über solche Dinge hinwegsehen kann (und das ist jetzt nicht negativ gemeint).
 Vielleicht bin ich einfach nicht genug gehyped, um über solche Sachen hinweg zu sehen


----------



## Kulin (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Da darf man doch gleich ne Aufwertung erwarten oder? So sachen wie "Ladezeiten" sind schließlich in der Releaseversion kein Problem mehr. Ich lade so ein Level in etwa 5 Sekunden. :o


----------



## m3cti (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

@PCGames

Zitat: "In den meisten Bereichen ist intuitiv klar, was wo zu erledigen ist, damit es weiter geht. Jedoch nicht immer. Das fällt eigentlich nur auf, und das ist irgendwie traurig, weil es heutzutage im Genre nicht mehr üblich ist, den Spieler nachdenken oder nach einem Ausgang suchen zu lassen."

Interpetier ich das richtig, dass ihr es allen Ernstes als negativ anseht, wenn HEUTZUTAGE ein Spieler während des Spielens nachdenken muss??? 
Also ich persönlich finde, sowas sollte eigentlich zum Standard gehören, denn wenn ich mich verdummen lassen möchte, kann ich auch TV schauen! Aber gut, kein Wunder das Spiele wie CoD immer so hohe Wertungen erhalten. Dort muss man ja auch nicht denken, das gibt dann sofort 10% Bonus


----------



## kamelle (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

"Jetzt muss nur noch NOLF 3 kommen..."
Oh mein Gott, oh mein Gott... das wäre sooo grandios. Ich liebe NOLF D:
Scheiß auf den Duke... Lang lebe Cate Archer!


----------



## Siro1976 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



m3cti schrieb:


> @PCGames
> 
> Zitat: "In den meisten Bereichen ist intuitiv klar, was wo zu erledigen ist, damit es weiter geht. Jedoch nicht immer. Das fällt eigentlich nur auf, und das ist irgendwie traurig, weil es heutzutage im Genre nicht mehr üblich ist, den Spieler nachdenken oder nach einem Ausgang suchen zu lassen."
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt ist genau das Gegenteil gemeint. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn Spieler mehr nachdenken würden - dass war die Aussage des Satzes.


----------



## sickboxx (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Jawohl  Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaate ... und Armstrong !!! 

Nolf 3 Total dafür


----------



## m3cti (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Siro1976 schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ist genau das Gegenteil gemeint. Es wäre wünschenswert, wenn Spieler mehr nachdenken würden - dass war die Aussage des Satzes.



Hmm, also wenn man so ne Aussage auf die Mängelseite packt anstatt zu den Pro's, und dann noch den Nachsatz liest, es war Ihnen zuviel, kommt man nicht zwingend auf die Idee, sie fanden das sonderlich gut  
Aber sei's drum, war vielleicht sprachlich auch etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt. Wollte den PCG-Redakteuren damit nicht unterstellen, sie würden wärend ihrer Arbeitszeit am liebsten das Hirn abstellen, weil das heitzutage ja so "üblich" sei


----------



## memberx1 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Hushy2k schrieb:


> Ich bin wirklich kein Duke 3D fan, habs zwar ganz gerne mal über LAN gespielt, aber das wars auch schon.
> 
> Was mich irritiert: Was rechtfertigt die Abwertung von 19%? Wenn ich richtig las, ist die Grafik nicht mehr hochaktuell und die K.I. wird auch keinen HAL 9000 hinterm Ofen vorlocken. Alles gebongt, brauch man auch je nach Prioritätenlegung eher primär oder sekundär.
> 
> ...


Ganz meine Meinung. Ich kenne Duke Nukem zwar nicht von früher und habe auch kein großes Interesse an dem Spiel, da es mir einfach zu prollig ist (ja ich weiß, das soll so sein), aber die Negativpunkte kann ich allesamt in dieser Form nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Vordack (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Fehler


----------



## Angeldust (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Mag ne blöde Frage sein, aber:

Wie zum Henker kann man das Spiel von der DVD installieren? Ich brauch keine DVD um nen Steam-Setup auszuführen, dass dann ne Stunde runterladen muss...

Selten so nen Murks bei der Installation erlebt...


----------



## Vordack (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Angeldust schrieb:


> Mag ne blöde Frage sein, aber:
> 
> Wie zum Henker kann man das Spiel von der DVD installieren? Ich brauch keine DVD um nen Steam-Setup auszuführen, dass dann ne Stunde runterladen muss...
> 
> Selten so nen Murks bei der Installation erlebt...



?

Ich versuche mal Deinen Text zu interpretieren... Du hast die DVD, das Spiel wird aber nicht von ihr installiert...

Ein wenig rescherche hätte Dir geholfen (hab ich schon mindestens 3 x hier gepostet glaube ich^^)

Die Steamverknüpfung ändern in: "C:\...\Steam.exe" -install d: wobei d: Deinn DVD LW ist. Dann klappts auch mit der DVD.


----------



## tobide1981 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Hey Leute eine Frage:
wenn ich den Duke auf meinem PC installieren will, kommt nur die Meldung: keine Sprache eingestellt! Ist so ein Errorfenster das man dann nur duch OK wieder schließen kann, sonst keine Auswahl möglich. Kann ich das Spiel irgendwie von steam aus installieren??? habe mir meine Version im Laden gekauft- bitte um Hilfe!!!


----------



## Siro1976 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Key bei Steam eingeben unter Produkt aktivieren und dann von Steam runterladen.


----------



## tobide1981 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Danke so mache ich es jetzt auch - auch wenn es umständlicher ist !


----------



## FlipSt4r (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Rabowke schrieb:


> Ist das in der Vollversion etwa auch noch so? Das wär irgendwie ziemlich ... beschissen.
> Ich will die Shrink-Gun und Pipe-Bombs ... nur zusammen machen sie Spass!


In der Demo fielen die Pipe-Bombs unter die Kategorie Granaten, sprich du konntest 2 Waffen, z.B. Shrink Gun und Shotgun tragen und dann auch die Bomben werfen.


----------



## fatal-illusion (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



kornhill schrieb:


> über einem (nicht abschaltbaren) angestaubt wirkenden Gesamterscheinungsbild.
> --> Bei dem hab ich echt lachen können schön!
> 
> Ich freu mich auf das Game! Der Test beschreibt genau das was ich erwarte!
> ...


Dankeschön! Bulletstorm ist tatsächlich an mir vorbeigezogen :o Nach deiner Empfehlung hab ich erstmal nicht schlecht gestaunt, als ich Reviews, Rezensionen etc....gelesen habe, scheint tatsächlich ein sehr netter Shooter abseits CoD & Co. zu sein, danke!


----------



## uglygames (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

81%? Ich werds mir aber erst holen wenn es billiger ist, so 20 Euro wären fair.


----------



## Siro1976 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



uglygames schrieb:


> waaas? 81 %  ihr übertreibt es wirklich.
> Also für mich ist klar, eure Tests sind sehr subjektiv.
> Die Demo war schon ein Reinfall...


welcher test ist denn bitteschön nicht subjektiv?!?


----------



## totman (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



uglygames schrieb:


> waaas? 81 %  ihr übertreibt es wirklich.
> Also für mich ist klar, eure Tests sind sehr subjektiv.
> Die Demo war schon ein Reinfall...


Hail to the king baby


----------



## fatal-illusion (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich liebe es zu sehen, wie der Duke polarisiert  Dieser Aufschrei zwischen VIEL ZU HOCH! und "NUR" 81%? Wobei mir hier so Manche/r doch bitte gern erklären dürfte, wie es möglich sein sollte einen Test zu 100% objektiv auf Papier zu bringen....

Das Wichtigste in dem Test steht eigentlich relativ zu Beginn: "....welche Erwartungen IHR an den Duke habt...." Treffender geht es nicht, jeder Duke fan, der den Duke WEGEN des Dukes gekauft bzw. vorbestellt hat, wird seine Freude daran haben (evt. Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel....), allen Anderen steht es ja gern offen, das Spiel für nen 10er vom Grabbeltisch zu holen oder es ganz links liegen zu lassen, so wie ich bisher eben nur ein CoD je angerührt hab.

Das Schöne an Geschmäckern ist doch, dass sie grundsätzlich verschieden sind und - yeah! - nicht geteilt werden MÜSSEN 


In diesem Sinne ein schönes Pfingstwochenende!


----------



## Flo66R6 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



fatal-illusion schrieb:


> kornhill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > über einem (nicht abschaltbaren) angestaubt wirkenden Gesamterscheinungsbild.
> ...


Bulletstorm lohnt sich definitiv! Es ist kein Meilenstein, glänzt aber durch derben Humor, derben Splatter, einer schönen Spielmechanik und überraschend guter Story. Die Grafik ist unterm Strich wirklich gut gelungen (das Gesamtbild ist wirklich stimmig) und das Spiel macht einfach Spaß!

Einer meiner wenigen Kritikpunkte an Bulletstorm ist, dass es relativ wenige Gegnertypen gibt und je Gegnertyp gleicht einer dem anderen bis auf's Haar. 

Egal, es macht einen heiden Spaß (UNBEDINGT DIE UNCUT VERSION SPIELEN!) und ich habe den Kauf nicht bereut.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Mellsei (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

81%? Kultstatus hin oder her. Das ist viel zu viel Leute! GIGA.de hat zum Beispiel nur 59 % gegeben...


----------



## nali (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



facopse schrieb:


> Welche Engine nutzt nun eigentlich DNF? Sieht für mich etwas nach der FEAR-Engine aus.


 DNF nutzt eine modifizierte Form der Unreal Engine 3.
Dachte aber auch erst an die Lithtech von FEAR... ob das an das eingeschränkte Sichtfeld liegt? Kam mir in der Demo alles sehr gezoomt vor    



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Zensur aus? Ist die Deutsche Version geschnitten?


   Die deutsche Version von DNF ist (ausnahmsweise) ungeschnitten und in deutscher sowie in englischer Sprache verfügbar


----------



## Viper0201 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



> Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem


Das könnte man auch zu Modern Warfare 3 sagen oder?


----------



## NinjaWursti (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



nali schrieb:


> facopse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Welche Engine nutzt nun eigentlich DNF? Sieht für mich etwas nach der FEAR-Engine aus.
> ...


Nope, soweit ich weiss ist es eine stark modifizierte Unreal Engine 2.5


----------



## Xorydol (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

@Jürgen und PCGames, musste den eine Wertung wirklich sein, hättet ihr nicht einfach beim "extrem lässig" aus der PCA bleiben können.... das hätte mMn besser gepasst...


----------



## dohderbert (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

ist die steuerung schwammig wie in der Demo ??


----------



## TwoSnake (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Viper0201 schrieb:


> > Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem
> 
> 
> Das könnte man auch zu Modern Warfare 3 sagen oder?


   Dann müsste man aber sagen: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es nicht mehr XD


----------



## Shadow_Man (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



dohderbert schrieb:


> ist die steuerung schwammig wie in der Demo ??


In der Standardeinstellung: Ja. Allerdings kannst du in den Optionen Mausempfindlichkeit und Mauspräzision einstellen. Danach passt es eigentlich.


----------



## nali (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



NinjaWursti schrieb:


> nali schrieb:
> 
> 
> > facopse schrieb:
> ...


Ja, stimmt, mein kleiner Bruder hatte das heute mit der Unreal Engine 3 geschrieben


----------



## Vordack (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Hi,

also ich zocks gerade, und ja, ich bin ein Duke3D-versäuchter  Bis jetzt könnte ich ihn mir ein keiner Weise besser vorstellen! 



Spoiler



Im ersten Level gliech erst mal das Billard Spiel gewonnen und ich werde belohnt 





Spoiler



Gleich darauf im zweiten erst mal soviel Popcorn in der Mikro gemacht wie möglich  Köstlich  Oder die Ratte im der Schublade *squish*  Ihr Kopf auf





Spoiler



der Herdplazze? *g Und wozu ist ne Steckdose wohl da?



Ach, da sind einfach so viele Details versteckt, einfuch zuuu geil 

So, will weiterzocken


----------



## Belgium (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Ich bin bisher begeistert und ja das Gameplay is irgendwie angestaubt, 90ziger Shooter halt, fehlt nur noch Grungemusik im Hintergrund. 
Vielleicht wird man ja einen zeitgemässen Shooter entwickeln, in ner Unreal 3 Engine oder...


----------



## BLACKDIMMU (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

may seit froh das es nicht in der grafik von anno 97 daher kommt

wobei
da gab es ein spiel, das nur mit mmx lief, mit hubschrauber fliegen und assault im namen, so weit ich mich erinnere sah es toll aus und hatte fun gemacht


----------



## lurchie85 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

also ich weiß ja nicht mit was fürn pc ihr getestet habt aber mein i7 920 mit ner geforce 460 braucht gerade 10 bis 12 sek um zu laden.egal ob checkpoint oder level


----------



## BOSS (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Einfach geiles Spiel und geile Atmosphäre!!!! Kritik? Bis jetzt keine!


----------



## chromax (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

"eine Traumsequenz, die euch in einen Stripclub entführt, wo ihr ein paar einfache Besorgungen erledigen müsst. Klar gibt es hier viel zu entdecken (vor allem nackte Damenhaut) und zu erleben, jedoch ist der ganze Level für Story und Spielverlauf komplett unnötig."

Ihr Gutmenschen spielt alles nur, was für die Story wichtig ist


----------



## SimonScreams (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Moin Gamer, das Game ist für mich eine Enttäuschung. Wäre es so wie es jetzt ist 2003 gekommen wäre es das viel gepriesene Überding. Aber nach Crysis2, Fear2,CoD Warfare und anderen ist das Game nur lame.Schade um die verschenkte Zeit.


----------



## Kristian (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Also die hier von PCGames genannten, negativen Eigenschaften empfinde ich eher als Gewinn gegenüber der Konkurrenz (gibt es sowas für den Duke). Okay, technisch ist das Game wirklich nicht hübsch anzusehen. Aber bei aller Detailverliebtheit, die stellenweise jedoch bissl aufgesetzt wirkt, muss man die Entwickler für die Mühe loben.

Während die heutigen Shooter sich wie Filme spielen und man ständig am Händchen geführt wird wo man stehen muss, damit wieder mal was passiert, ist der Duke ein *matha-facka*-Game der guten alten Zeiten, als man noch Mann sein durfte und die Gesundkeit eine dezimierbare Skala, die mit Medipacks wieder aufgefrischt werden musste. Ich empfinde besonders die heutige "warte 10 Sekunden hinter der Tonne bis deine Gesundheit auflädt"-Technik als das tuckigste und überbewertetste Feature der vergangenen Jahre.

Die Wertung ist mehr als verdient, jedoch sind die Kritikpunkte nicht alle ganz korrekt. Besonders der Unterschied zu den heutigen Ego-Shootern-Standards macht aus dem Duke was Besonderes.


----------



## Sirius89 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*

Weil Crysis 2 und CoD Modern Warfare ja SOOOOO gute Spiele sind nicht wahr SimonScreams?

Mir persönlich macht das Spiel Spaß.Liegt vielleicht daran das ich keine übertriebenen Erwartungen an das Spiel hatte.
Es hat hier und da nen paar Problemchen die aber alle keine gamebreaker sind.Sollte sich in 1-2 Patches beheben lassen.

Wenn die Entwickler jetzt bald wieder die Konsole freigeben (sie wurde entfernt weil man im MP hätte cheaten können.Die wird aber wiederkommen,die müssen nur die cvars locken die dazu genutzt werden können um ganz easy zu cheaten).

Wenn dann bald noch irgendwann Mod Tools kommen nachdem Gearbox ihre 2-3 DLC's da rausgebracht hat seh ich ne rosige Zukunft für unseren Lieblings Actionhelden.

Ich bin noch optimistisch!


----------



## robby23 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Kristian schrieb:


> Ich empfinde besonders die heutige "warte 10 Sekunden hinter der Tonne bis deine Gesundheit auflädt"-Technik als das tuckigste und überbewertetste Feature der vergangenen Jahre.


Aber sowas von! Ist für mich völlig unverständlich, wie sich soetwas durchsetzen konnte. Ich weiß noch wie froh man früher war, wenn man endlich wieder einen dieser begehrten Erste Hilfe Koffer / Medikits erreicht hatte.

Ich finde, der Duke zeigt durch sein klassisches Gameplay ziemlich deutlich, was für gute Spiele damals produziert wurden, und mit was für einem Dreck wir uns heute teilweise zufriedengeben müssen.
Schade, dass die CoD und Co Generation soetwas nicht zu schätzen gelernt hat.


----------



## Drogeriet87 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

9999° ?
Kann den hype um dieses Spiel echt nicht nachvollziehen ?
Schon das man die Demo nur zocken kann wenn man vorbesteller ist ist echt überzogen.
Konnte sie letztendlich auf umwegen zocken und kann nun verstehen warum nur vorbesteller in den "genuss" kommen !
Crap ist noch milde ausgedrückt um das Spiel mal in einem Wort zu beschreiben xD
12 Jahre sind echt ne lange zeit, frage mich was die entwickler die ganze zeit gemacht haben außer mit dem finger in der nase zu bohren und dabei ihr hirn zu schädigen.
Spielt sich wie Serious Sam und sieht auch so beschissen aus.
Wer 12 Jahre auf das Spiel gewartet hat und mit dem ergebnis zufrieden ist hat echt nen sprung in der Schüssel ... schon allein für das warten ...


----------



## Peter23 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Kristian schrieb:


> Also die hier von PCGames genannten, negativen Eigenschaften empfinde ich eher als Gewinn gegenüber der Konkurrenz (gibt es sowas für den Duke). Okay, technisch ist das Game wirklich nicht hübsch anzusehen. Aber bei aller Detailverliebtheit, die stellenweise jedoch bissl aufgesetzt wirkt, muss man die Entwickler für die Mühe loben.
> 
> Während die heutigen Shooter sich wie Filme spielen und man ständig am Händchen geführt wird wo man stehen muss, damit wieder mal was passiert, ist der Duke ein *matha-facka*-Game der guten alten Zeiten, als man noch Mann sein durfte und die Gesundkeit eine dezimierbare Skala, die mit Medipacks wieder aufgefrischt werden musste. *Ich empfinde besonders die heutige "warte 10 Sekunden hinter der Tonne bis deine Gesundheit auflädt"-Technik als das tuckigste und überbewertetste Feature der vergangenen Jahre.*
> 
> Die Wertung ist mehr als verdient, jedoch sind die Kritikpunkte nicht alle ganz korrekt. Besonders der Unterschied zu den heutigen Ego-Shootern-Standards macht aus dem Duke was Besonderes.


Dieser von dir genannte Kritikpunkt ist genauso im Duke enthalten.

Hast du es überhaupt gespielt?


----------



## Kristian (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



Peter23 schrieb:


> Dieser von dir genannte Kritikpunkt ist genauso im Duke enthalten.
> 
> Hast du es überhaupt gespielt?


Ich meinte auch den guten alten Duke. Und nicht diesen Aufgesetzten von heute, der zwar cool ist, aber trotzdem.... irgendwas ist anders.
DNF ist an die heutige Zeit angepasst worden, weil seit Medal of Honor alle Ego-Shooter nach dem gleichen Schema aussehen "müssen", um auf dem Markt eine Chance zu haben.


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Wollen wir doch EINES mal festhalten:
Der Duke läuft außerhalb jeder Konkurenz.
Die Grafik ist nicht die Neuerste, die Technik hinter den Kulissen ist auch etwas älter. Und ich frage: So What?! 
Der Duke hat Arnies Versprechen wahr gemacht, er ist zurück. Und ich finde, das hat er größtenteils prima gemacht.
Was mir negativ aufgefallen ist:
- zu offensichtliche Levelbegrenzungen. Eine wie an der Perlenschnur aufgezogene umgestürzte Busse sind echt nicht sehr einfallsreich.
- Levelinhalte teilweise Sinnlos aneinander gereiht. Nachdem der Duke die Alienkönigen plattgemacht hat, und dabei KO geht taucht er promt im nächsten Level quietschvergnügt und zu allen Schandtaten bereit in seinem eigenen Stripclub auf? Da hätte man auch wenigstens eine kurze Zwischensequenz vom Aufwachen Medihelicopter einbauen können (frei nach dem Motto: was soll ich mit dem Eisbeutel? Ich geh erst mal einen Trinken! )
- nur 2 Waffen? Hallo?! Wir sprechen über den Duke, the ultimate alien asskicker. Der Mann ist in der Lage einen Leopard2 zu schultern, und er bekommt es nicht wie Gorden Freeman hin neben Pistole, Schrotflinte und Handgranaten noch einen RPG zu tragen?
- Das Duke-Ego. Gut, wir wissen alle, das dukes Ego und er selber kaum Platz in einem Raum finden. Aber das als "Lebensenergie" zu verwenden, die sich automatisch wieder auffüllt... na also das finde ich lächerlich. Im DN3D fand man an allen Ecken Toiletten und Trinkwasserspender, an denen man seine Gesundheit auffüllen konnte. Wasum hat man das denn nicht übernommen?!
- Das Handbuck, Verpachung etc. Das Cover fand ich schon immer einfallslos. Punkt. Aber als ich das "Handbuch" sah´ fiel mir wirklich Nichts mehr ein: ein dünnes Heftchen, in dem kurz die Steuerungsbefehle erklärt werden (aus Sparmaßnahmen gleich die XBox-Tasten gleich daneben), mit dem lapidaren Hinweis: willst du mehr, lade dir das Handbuch aus dem WWW runter. Das nenne ich mal dreist. Hat mich geärgert.

Es gibt Einiges zu verbessern, und ich bin schon echt gespannt, was 2K im nächsten Dukespiel daraus machen.


----------



## Elkarlo (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Ich bin ein Duke Fan, ich warte seid 14 Jahren auf dieses Spiel. Halt nein, ich habe gewartet. Da ich es bereits seid 28 std besitze.

Mein Persönliches Fazit:
Es ist ein Duke geworden.
Dukenukem 3D hat sich gegen Quake durchsetzen können, einfach weil er... der überzogene Held ist der er auch dieses Spiel über war. Und weil es einfach Coole sachen und Elemente gibt die ein 08/15 Shooter nicht bietet.
Und damit mein ich auch Spiele wie Crysis uä.

Was die Grafik angeht, so finde ich das sehr viel aus der Unreal Engine geholt wurde.
Und ich glaube es ist die 2.5 für die Konsolen und 3.0 für die Pc Variante. 

Und genau ein Satz aus Dukenukem Forever entspricht genau das was dieses Spiel ausmacht:
"Duke willst du nicht deine grüne Powerarmor anziehen?"
"Powerarmor? Das ist nur was für Weicheier."
Dieser Regenerationsbalken fällt mir ehrlich gesagt nicht auf, und ich mag Oldschool Shooter. Das an entsprechenden Stellen halt sonst Medpacks liegen würden.
Aber sie haben es gut gelöst gerade durch die "dummen" Pig Soldaten.. die machen nähmlich dann Oberwehlming Attacks und man kommt oft in die Lage das man von 2-3 Troopern und 3 Pigs im Nahkampf attackiert wird.

Es ist halt ne Frage des Leveldesigns und da wurde extrem viel Mühe und Herzblut reingesteckt genauso wie in die ganzen Zoten und dummen Sprüche. Und genau das macht ein Duke aus.

Speicherpunkte sind gut gesetzt und ich muss sagen das diese Zwischensequenzen genau richtig kommen. Wie zb der Nachtclub. Man erlegt die Queen und anstatt das man gleich ins nächste reinfällt kommt erstmal ne softie Passage zum entspannen. 
Und man kann sich überlegen das es doch schon 2 Uhr morgens ist und man nachdem man die Dame zufriedengestellt hat ehm ins Bett geht.

Die 81% sind fair. Wegen Technik etc... aber Dukenukem kann man nicht nur mit Technik sondern muss man auch mit subjektiv abstimmen und da kriegt es 150%. von mir, wer die 80er nicht kennt und die Filme aus ihnen zu 2 Dimensional der wird den Duke hassen. Das heißt übrigens nicht das man ihn nicht das jüngere Spieler ihn wegschubsen werden. Man muss halt etwas auf die 80er Jahre und die Actionstreifen stehen, dann ist der Duke halt top.


----------



## fatal-illusion (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Also das mit den jüngeren Spielern stimmt durchaus Elkarlo, ich war überrascht auf FB unter meinen jüngeren Freunden und Zockerkollegen zu lesen, dass sie sich den Duke geholt haben und wirklich unglaublich Spaß daran haben, obwohl diese genau so an CoD / BF etc...ihren Spaß haben. Die Coolness und der Witz des Dukes scheinen aber nach wie vor auch bei Jenen zu ziehen, die den Duke anno dazumals gar nicht wirklich kennen/kannten 

Ich hab hier schon 2-3 x erwähnt, dass ICH für mich sehr zufrieden bin mit dem Spiel, einfach weil ich alles nur keine Grafikbombe und dergleichen erwartet habe. Ich sag nur Dukeburger, was hab ich gelacht in dem Abschnitt 

Der Egobalken naja....Spiele mit medipacks etc...gibt's ja leider ohnehin nur noch sehr sehr selten. Ich hätte es durchaus begrüsst, wenn man auch in dieser Hinsicht oldschool geblieben wär 

Was mich z.b. wirklich etwas entnervt hat teilweise war die Umsetzung der "Duke Vision", da bekam ich nach kürzester Zeit ernsthafte Augenkrebserscheinungen....

Sehr überrascht hat mich hingegen der RC-Car Part, da ich nicht dachte, dass der auch nur im Ansatz ins Spiel passen würde...weit gefehlt 

Die künstliche "Streckung" a la Traumsequenz fand ich einfach nur witzig...ein echter Kerl wie der Duke träumt eben nur von babes  Ernsthaft, ich fand die Einlage sehr witzig und alles andere als "gestreckt" sondern vielmehr so eine Art Sahnehäubchen, das den Duke in seiner Art einfach bestätigt.


----------



## knarfe1000 (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



sickboxx schrieb:


> Jawohl  Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaate ... und Armstrong !!!
> 
> Nolf 3 Total dafür


Du meinst sicher Arrrrmstrrrong    

NOLF 1 ist und bleibt der beste und skurrilste Shooter aller Zeiten, auch Teil 2 war sehr gut. Wo kann man schon Bananenschalen als einzig zulässige Waffe (gegen die indischen Polizisten) einsetzen     

NOLF 3 wäre Geburtstag, Ostern und Weihnachten zusammen.


----------



## JCFR (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Hail to the king so viel du willst und NOLF in allen Ehren, aber ein Half Life 3 wäre mir lieber. 
Sorry, Duke, aber die 80er und 90er sind lange vorbei. Ich warte lieber auf Gordon Freeman!


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



JCFR schrieb:


> Hail to the king so viel du willst und NOLF in allen Ehren, aber ein Half Life 3 wäre mir lieber.
> Sorry, Duke, aber die 80er und 90er sind lange vorbei. Ich warte lieber auf Gordon Freeman!


Und rate mal, aus welchem Jahrzehnt der gute Gordon Freeman seinen Ursprung hat?


----------



## JuergenKahl (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

NOLF 3 wär echt der Hammer. Ich hab nur den zweiten Teil spielen dürfen, aber den hab ich schon allein wegen dem Talentsystem und den krachenden AK47 geliebt. In keinem anderen Spiel, das ich je angeschaut habe, wurde das sonst so genial umgesetzt, die Waffen klingen nach einer Runde NOLF 2 irgendwie immer wie schallgedämpft. ^^
Joar, und den Duke muss ich mir auch noch holen. Aber zuerst nen neuen PC, die blöde Lappi-Möhre hier macht's nicht mehr so. :-/


----------



## Lightbringer667 (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



JCFR schrieb:


> Hail to the king so viel du willst und NOLF in allen Ehren, aber ein Half Life 3 wäre mir lieber.
> Sorry, Duke, aber die 80er und 90er sind lange vorbei. Ich warte lieber auf Gordon Freeman!


Du hast deine Hausaufgaben aber nicht gemacht  HL erschien ebenfalls in den 90ern (1998 glaub ich..)


----------



## Bobolicious (12. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever (PC) im Test: Grafik und Technik veraltet, das Gameplay klassisch - Spaß macht es trotzdem*



knarfe1000 schrieb:


> sickboxx schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jawohl  Kaaaaaaaaaaaaaate ... und Armstrong !!!
> ...


xD jau das war lustig   

was würde ich dafür geben einmal wieder Teil 2 zocken zu können


----------



## TIEbreaker (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Also ganz ehrlich... 60er sind nicht mein Stil, Valve hat bei mir irgendwie verschissen (bin wohl der einzige der Portal 2 echt lahm fand...) und bis irgendwann mal wieder n brauchbarer Shooter (ala Metro 2033) erscheint (abseits von grottenlangweiligen Monotonsettinggrütze wie zB Singularity oder immer die gleiche langweilige Kriegsscheisse, das war schon nach "Der Soldat James Ryan" ausgelutscht...), versüß ich mir zumindest die 8/9 Stunden der Wartezeit auf die nächste FPS-Sternstunde mit DNF. Endlich. Ich gebs zu, nicht nur optisch net ganz auf aktuellem Niveau, streckenweise wirkts sogar einfach nur hingeklatscht... (zB Wüstenlevel das auch in der Demo war, Raumschiff mit Raketen runtergeholt -> total hässlich/klobig/rucklig wirkender Absturz, damit man dann drübergehen kann in den nächsten Abschnitt, dachte das wär in der Vollversion evtl n bisschen schicker gelöst aaaaaber neeee...)

Trotzdem, das Game is abwechslungsreich (wenn auch gerade die Fahreinlagen einfach scheisse sind), bunt, witzig, einzigartig. Ich glaub weitere 6 Jahre hätten dem Duke noch gutgetan, aber ich bin zufrieden... xD 

Besonders "The Shrunk Machine" hats mir angetan, sehr kurze Einlage, aber in ihrer Art und Idee einzigartig. Wo findet man sonst noch sowas?


----------



## Reisend-In-Blei (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Sehr richtig,
das Krabbeln durch die Maschine und der Dukeburger waren wohl richtige sahnestückchen, die sicherlich sehr vielen Spielern gefallen haben


----------



## autumnSkies (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

81%? ich fand die Demo so daneben, ich hätte mit ner 50er Wertung gerechnet.

Ich bin ein Fan der alten Shooter. Quake, Doom, etc. werden immer mal wieder bei mir Installiert. Beim neuen Duke nerven mich Quicktime Events, das mitführen von nur 2 Waffen, Speicherpunkte, höchst langweiliges Leveldesign, und Selbstregenierung.


----------



## a3507742 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Also im Großen und Ganzen muss ich der Fachpresse schon recht geben.
Die Engine ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die richtige für den Duke. Die Grafik kann sich nicht einmal halbwegs mit modernen Spielen messen und die Physikengine ist unter aller Sau. Die Schatten sind alles andere als Scharfgezeichnet und es scheint auch so als ob der Schattenwurf auch nicht immer Korrekt ist. Auch die Partikeleffekte wie das fließende Wasser oder der Staub beim Truck fahren sind eher schlecht als recht. Dynamische Lichter sind kaum zu bemerken und das aller schlimmste sind die vielen vielen Clipfehler und das Popen von Objekten. Meiner Meinung nach wäre da wohl die idTech 4 (die kam soviel ich weiß nahezu gleichzeitig mit der UE3 raus) besser gewesen.
Dennoch finde ich DNF einfach toll und man hat einen Spielspass den man selten bei Singleplayer Games hat. Der Humor ist Klasse, die Levels sind Abwechslungsreich und das Gefühl wirklich ein Teil dieser Welt zu sein ist auch da (wohl wegen den Interaktionsmöglichkeiten).
Ich finde das Spiel trotz seiner vielen kleinen Macken sehr gelungen. Und das wichtigste: Der Duke ist nach wie vor der Duke (Go for president!) den man aus DN3D kennt.
So, genug geschrieben. Ich geh wieder spielen.


----------



## a3507742 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



TIEbreaker schrieb:


> [...](bin wohl der einzige der Portal 2 echt lahm fand...)[...]


  Nein bist du nicht. Der erste Teil war besser.


----------



## kornhill (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Also ich hab viel Spaß mit dem Game. Es ist sehr abwechslungsreich und der Duke ist extrem cool. Man bekommt in der heutigen Zeit so ein Spiel quasi nicht. Wirklich ziemlich cool.

ABER, zu sagen die Grafik ist technisch veraltet. Hmm der neigt doch zum untertreiben. Die Grafik ist gelinde gesagt "unterirdisch" / "Super Mies" / "Absoluter Witz" oder "einfach nur Schlecht". Wenn man vor dem Spiegel steht sieht das echt so aus als wäre es noch mit der Build Engine gemacht worden. Es wird überall geschrieben das es technisch etc. nicht so toll ist, aber heh, es ist schlechter, ohne Witz! 

Mir machts trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## fsm (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Die Grafik ist toll.


Ok, ich finde auch die Grafik von Doom2 toll. Und die von Half-Life. Und die von Minecraft. Was soll das heißen? Jemand, der nur die beste Oberklassengrafik möchte, ist dämlich und hat den Sinn eines "Spieles" nicht begriffen. Manchmal ist Grafik wichtig - Crysis etwa oder auch Metro2033 wären ohne ihr Gerüst lange nicht so gut, weil viel der Atmospähre auf der guten Darstellung basiert - aber es geht um den Kern des Spieles und die Frage, welche Grafik man dafür benötigt. Ist Tetris schlecht wegen der Grafik?

Zum Duke passt das Grundgerüst toll: Es sieht gut aus - nicht aktuell, nicht atemberaubend, nicht fotorealistisch - aber hey, alles, was man will, ist da. "Die Schatten sind kantig", "das Spiegelbild ist niedrig aufgelöst" - mein Gott, ihr SUCHT aber auch extra nach sowas, oder? So lange ich mich im Spiegel bewundern kann, mich in die Welt hineinversetzen kann, so ziemlich alles benutzen kann, geht es mr als Spieler doch sonstwo vorbei, wie die Schatten oder das Feuer aussehen. Ich wiederhole: Da das Spiel doch verhältnismäßig nett aussieht (man kann echt nicht sagen, dass es schlecht aussieht - vielleicht veraltet, aber nicht schlecht!), die Engine aber das Spielgefühl super umsetzt - 

die Grafik ist toll.


Genörgel bitte argumentativ belegen. Grafik nur um der Grafik willen zählt nicht.


----------



## Megagorn2 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Doom 3 hatte damals eine tolle Grafik die zwar heute veraltet ist aber immer noch zeitlos schön aussieht. Das selbe gilt für Duke Nukem Forever Grafik auf Doom 3 Niveau aber das ist zweckmäßig und reicht für einen Shooter, die Aliens sind schön schuppig und glibbrig die Babes sehen toll aus und haben viele Kurven nur die Texturen sind etwas matschig dafür läuft es auf meinem Rechner flüssig. 
Der Duke ist auch anders als das 5000ste Call of Duty und die Machosprüche vom Duke bringen mich zum lachen.  
Die 81% finde ich in Ordnung verglichen damit was andere Gurken wie Crysis 1 (schreckliches Game den 2. Teil habe ich noch nicht gezockt) für Top Wertungen kriegen.


----------



## Angeldust (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



kornhill schrieb:


> Also ich hab viel Spaß mit dem Game. Es ist sehr abwechslungsreich und der Duke ist extrem cool. Man bekommt in der heutigen Zeit so ein Spiel quasi nicht. Wirklich ziemlich cool.
> 
> ABER, zu sagen die Grafik ist technisch veraltet. Hmm der neigt doch zum untertreiben. Die Grafik ist gelinde gesagt "unterirdisch" / "Super Mies" / "Absoluter Witz" oder "einfach nur Schlecht". Wenn man vor dem Spiegel steht sieht das echt so aus als wäre es noch mit der Build Engine gemacht worden. Es wird überall geschrieben das es technisch etc. nicht so toll ist, aber heh, es ist schlechter, ohne Witz!
> 
> Mir machts trotzdem viel Spaß!


Du spielst Konsole oder? 

Da ist die Grafik wirklich mies. Am Pc sieht sie passabel aus, auch das Spiegelbild. Selten so viel Spaß mit nem Shooter gehabt seit Duke 3D^^


----------



## TIEbreaker (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



fsm schrieb:


> Ist Tetris schlecht wegen der Grafik?
> 
> Der beste Satz den ich seit langem gehört habe... ich spiels nämlich immer noch (ok, mit GameCube Gameboy Adapter und auf nem 42 Zoller, aber hey!), genauso wie Duke3D aufm I-Phone xD


Fragt nicht warum eben gings nicht das Schriftfeld zu wechseln, weiß der Geier... PC-Games halt xD

Für alle: Originalzitat nur die Tetrisfrage


----------



## Peter23 (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



TIEbreaker schrieb:


> fsm schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist Tetris schlecht wegen der Grafik?
> ...


Zahlst du auch heute noch 40€ für Tetris?


----------



## Mathragor (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Keine Ahnung wieso, aber ich habe eine total schlechte Performance. Und das bei dieser miesen Grafik?? Crysis 2 zb läuft erheblich besser. Ist doch nicht normal oder?


----------



## facopse (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



Peter23 schrieb:


> TIEbreaker schrieb:
> 
> 
> > fsm schrieb:
> ...


Tetris ist ein schlechtes Beispiel. Viel eher sollte man fragen:
Ist Half-Life ein schlechtes Spiel, nur weil die Technik nach heutigen Maßstäben veraltet ist?
Ich würde heute noch sogar 100 Euro für Half-Life zahlen, wenn kein Weg daran vorbei führen würde.

Darum bereue ich nicht 1 Cent meiner 50 Euro für die Balls of Steel Edition.
Duke Nukem Forever ist aus meiner Sicht ein extrem geiles Spiel. Vor 10 Jahren wäre jedem Spieler einer abgegangen.
In der Call of Duty - Generation haben sich Shooter einfach verändert. Dass das Einfluss auf die Wertung und die Meinung vieler Spieler hat, ist da völlig klar.
Aber ich habe mit dem Spiel einen heidenspaß und würdige dessen Genialität. Und das ist alles, was (für mich) zählt.

Info: Ich habe Duke3D nie (richtig) gespielt, ich bin lediglich ein erfahrener Spieler. Darum hatte der Duke meinerseits nie einen Duke-Bonus.


----------



## kornhill (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



Angeldust schrieb:


> kornhill schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ich hab viel Spaß mit dem Game. Es ist sehr abwechslungsreich und der Duke ist extrem cool. Man bekommt in der heutigen Zeit so ein Spiel quasi nicht. Wirklich ziemlich cool.
> ...


Ne ich spiel schon PC. Vieleicht hat ein Witcher 2, den ich kurz vorher gezcokt hab, den Effekt auch ein bischen verstärkt. Ich find das Game echt super! Würde sogar sagen das mir nur Half Life 2 einfällt was mir so viel abwechslung in einem Game bringt. Nur finde ich das Half Life 2 um einiges besser und stimmiger aussieht. Allein wie sich die Figuren bewegen. (Die Zwillinge in DNF bewegen sich wie C3PO)

Man sollte sich selber schon darauf vorbereiten das es eben nicht nur veraltet sondern teilweise wirklich übel ist von der Grafik. Mich stört es nicht wirklich, Spielspass kommt auf wie noch eins. Die Grafik spielt sogar ein bischen dazu, das man das Gefühl hat einen Waschechten B-Movie (oder C), der mit allen Belangen und Aspekten versoftet wurde, zu spielen. Leute die hier schreiben, das sie es nicht spielen können/wollen wegen der Grafik, die verpassen zwar ein cooles Spiel, verstehen kann ich sie aber!

Das es auf Konsolen noch mieser ausschauen soll finde ich wirklich unfassbar.


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Ich versteh ehrlich gesagt nicht was an der Grafik so schlimm sein soll. Das sage ich jetzt nicht um den Duke zu verteidigen oder so, ich verstehs einfach nicht.

Okay, diese ganzen neuen DX 11 Effekte werden wohl nicht genutzt, die Shader sind wohl veraltet und und und, allerdings finde ich dass es trotzdem stimmig aussieht. Die Personen finde ich auch in Ordnung, dass sie sich bewegen als wäres sie Roboter mit nur 5 Gelenken am ganzen Körper finde ich nicht so schlimm. Eben etwas Old-School. Lieber so eine Grafik mit so einem Spielerlebnis als alle COD Teiel zusammen.

Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung, klar, aber ich habe nirgens das Gefühl gehabt (außer vielleicht in Level 4 oder so wo man draussen ist und zwischen Autos hin und herläuft (in der Nähe von wo diese spielchen mit den Fässern sind).

Den Level "The Hive" fand ich auf der anderes Seite klasse. Es ist eine derartige Hommage an H.R. Gigers Alien, mich wundert dass das hier noch niemand positiv angemerkt hat. Aber bestimmt sind die meissten zu sehr damit beschäftigt sich über die Grafik aufzuregen


----------



## DrProof (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Hab es über das Wochenende durchgespielt und immer mal gehangen, geflucht, mich lustig gemacht über die Grafik und mich gewundert warum der President an bestimmten Orten rumsteht und auch der Commander... Darüber hinaus hab ich bei manchen Bosskampf geflucht weil man immer erst einmal sterben musste bis man gemerkt hat was man überhaupt machen musste.... Das Ende ist nicht befriedigend gewesen, aber es waren schnelle 5 Stunden der Duke.... und vielleicht hab ich mit meinem Geld den Grundstein dafür gelegt das der Duke auch nochmal wiederkommt und das nicht in 15 Jahren again.. Hail to the Kind Baby!


----------



## spike00 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



DrProof schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus hab ich bei manchen Bosskampf geflucht weil man immer erst einmal sterben musste bis man gemerkt hat was man überhaupt machen musste....


äh immer mitten in die Fresse drömmeln?!!


----------



## valadan (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Also ich habe es gestern nach kurzweiligen 10 Stunden durchgehabt und fühle die 39 Euro extrem gut investiert. Ich würde jederzeit wieder die gleiche Investition tätigen. Mal sehen, ob mich der Mehrspielerpart auch so begeistern kann.


----------



## Cornholio04 (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



valadan schrieb:


> Also ich habe es gestern nach kurzweiligen 10 Stunden durchgehabt und fühle die 39 Euro extrem gut investiert. Ich würde jederzeit wieder die gleiche Investition tätigen. Mal sehen, ob mich der Mehrspielerpart auch so begeistern kann.


   Kann Dir im Punkto Spaß schon zustimmen! Das Spiel hat mich köstlich amüsiert und unterhalten. Aber 10 Stunden Spielzeit? Ich habe auf "Let`s Rock" gespielt, wirklich jede Ecke erkundet um alle Eastereggs etc mitzunehmen aber war nach gut fünf Stunden durch... und das ärgert mich gewaltig! Viel, viel zu kurz - verdammt noch mal VIEL ZU KURZ. Die haben es mit einer Spielzeit von 18-20 Std. beworben und dann ist man in einem Rutsch durch?! Das ist wirklich arm. Und bevor ich hier Vergleiche heranziehe, spiele ich jetz mal HL2 wieder durch und schaue wie lange ich dafür brauche. Gefühlt war das damals nämlich mindestens doppelt so lange.

Aber man weiß ja woran es liegt: DNF war wohl ein einziger Sch***haufen als es von Gearbox übernommen wurde und die haben eben einfach solange poliert und gebastelt, bis man es als Spiel verkaufen konnte. Also wirklich nach 14 Jahren( wovon bestimmt 10 Jahre in die tatsächliche Entwicklung geflossen sind) ist das Spiel der wohl kürzeste "Sex" den man haben kann - aber er war gut.


----------



## Vordack (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Ich hab gestern den Duke Burger durchgespielt & musste herzlich LAchen. Ich habe hier Kommentare gelesen ala sooo in die Länge gezogen und über einen Burger nach dem anderen springen... da dachte ich echt man muss einen 1000 Meter Lauf Burgerjumoping absolvieren.

Man muss insgesamt über 6 (sechs!!!) Burger springen! DAS ist doch wirklich nicht künstlich langezogen. Desweiteren war in dem LEvel sehr viel Abwechslung bei der ich (oder gerade wegen der ich) nie das Gefühl hatte es sein langezogen.

Aber wenn man etwas schlecht Reden möchte dann findet man immer einen Grund   

edit:

@Cornholio

Ich spiele auch in "Lets Rock" da ich auch kein "krasser" Gamer (  ) bin und muss sagen es ist viel zu einfach. Beim zweiten Durchlauf werde ich den schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad wählen. Bei den normalen Kämpfen lade ich durchschnittlich pro Level einmal nach. Bei den Bosskämpfen vielleicht 2-3 mal.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*



Vordack schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch in "Lets Rock" da ich auch kein "krasser" Gamer (  ) bin und muss sagen es ist viel zu einfach. Beim zweiten Durchlauf werde ich den schwersten Schwierigkeitsgrad wählen. Bei den normalen Kämpfen lade ich durchschnittlich pro Level einmal nach. Bei den Bosskämpfen vielleicht 2-3 mal.



Ich hab's auf "Come get Some" gespielt und schon da wars eher einfach. Mal abgesehen vom Octabrain am Ende und der Alienqueen. Da hab ich echt geflucht. Ist auch mein größter Kritikpunkt an dem Spiel: viel zu einfach. ^^ 

Ich hab schon Kritiken gelesen die behaupten das Gegenteil, irgendwie bezweifel ich, dass die das Spiel wirklich gespielt haben, oder sie Spielen sonst nie FPS und wollten halt DNF verreissen. O.o


----------



## MaLic3 (20. Juni 2011)

*AW: Spieletest - Duke Nukem Forever im Test: Macht Spaß, obwohl Grafik und Technik veraltet sind*

Also sind wir uns alle einig. DNF hebt sich von dem allgemeinen Einheitsbrei ab!!!

Wer brauch schon realitische Physik? Das ist immer noch ein SPIEL und nichts anderes. Ein sehr lustiges nebebei und es ist noch ausfallender geworden, was will man mehr?

Und nebenbei ist noch pong besser als alles was derzeit so rauskommt und für den otto normal menschen gerschrieben worden ist.

Duke Forever!!


----------



## fireblader (22. Juni 2011)

Am Anfang ein Bl*wjob, "Dukecave", Batman lässt Grüßen, Powerarmor ist für Luschen, tja Sarge, so siehts aus. Der Humor ist top, genau wie es mir gefällt. was das Leveldesign angeht viel bei Half Life geklau.. äh kopiert. Na und! Sche*ß drauf, es macht spaß! Ein Spiel für Männer und solche die es noch werden wollen . Viel geballer ein bisschen denken und Babes, Bier und Steroide^^. Was braucht man mehr. Ich spiele auf englisch, da die Sprachausgabe eindeutig zweideutiger ist. Hail to the Duke, and get Balls of Steel....

PS: Nur wieso muss der Duke im Spiel aussehen wie ein Milchbubi? Schon mal in einen Spiegel geschaut? 
Altbackene Grafik? Auch egal, sie ist hübsch und läuft butterweich in Höchster Quali mit Kantenglättung.


----------



## Gromrok (23. Juni 2011)

Ich finde das Spiel auch Spitze! Klar gibt es hier und da ein paar Dinge zu beanstanden, aber die gibt es in jedem Spiel. Die Grafikengine ist nicht die beste und man merkt das es auch für Konsolen gemacht wurde, da wäre mir als PC-Spieler ein wenig mehr Detail lieber, ein Blick in den "In-game" Spiegel lässt grüßen. Die Modelle sehen aber trotzdem sehr gut aus und auch die Waffengrafik kann mit den meisten gängigen Spielen mithalten.
Die KI, ist wirklich ein wenig Schwach! 
Aber ansonsten bietet Duke Nukem Forever nicht nur für Fans wie uns, sondern auch für allgemeine Shooter-Fans oder solche die es mal werden wollen eine vielzahl an Abwechslung! Die vielen Minispiele und auch Waffenauswahl, überlassen dem Spieler einen großen Freiraum seinen eigenen Weg zu gehen, mehr Taktik oder Snipermaneuver bis hin zum einfach nur wild mit dem Rocketlauncher alles "zermatschen" oder über Spielerreien wie die Schrumpfkanonen bietet der neue Duke eine große Abwechslung im Spiel selber, dies wird oftmals nicht angesehen in den Bewertungen!
Selbst in der Crysis-Reihe  welche definitiv eine sehr gute Spieltiefe und Story bieten, fehlt es manchmal an Abwechslung aus dem ständigen geballer!  

- Der King lässt Grüßen


----------



## esgibtjaalles (24. Juni 2011)

Heute bei Amazon die Balls of steel edition bestellt 
2 mal 

Und das für zusammen 140 Euro 

HAIL TO THE KING BABY


----------



## skynet1983 (25. Juni 2011)

naja bin ein bisschen entäuscht, vor allem weils so kutrz is, und dafür 14 jahre lang warten find ich schon ein bissel blöd. na gut die gags sind ganz ok...


----------



## kornhill (3. August 2011)

Heute kommt ein Patch! Vier Waffenslots in der SP Kampagne! Juhee....


----------



## iFlo (3. August 2011)

Muss mir Duke Nukem Forever auch noch unbedingt besorgen  Hab mir mal die Demo runtergeladen und fands ganz cool... Nuja für 29 € beim Media Markt kann man ruhig mal zugreifen


----------



## Rising-Evil (6. Oktober 2011)

na ja ,es ist nicht grandios, aber aber immerhin besser als der ganze CoD Einheitsbrei....


----------



## Jodahush (4. Januar 2012)

Tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht, was an der Grafik von DNF veraltet sein soll. Auf meinem Rechner kommen selbst die Badezimmerkacheln fotorealistisch rüber u. das ganze noch ohne ruckeln.
Ich weiss nicht was andere Games so bieten, aber z.B. Sirious Sam 3 (glänzt durch andere Stärken aber) und Borderlands kommen grafisch nicht an DNF an.

Gebt mir mal nen Tipp, welche Spiele sind denn grafisch noch besser?

Mich stört an DNF nur, das man nur 4 Waffen halten kann, u. relativ wenig freiraum ausserhalb der Storyline hat.


----------



## Neawoulf (4. Januar 2012)

Jodahush schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich verstehe nicht, was an der Grafik von DNF veraltet sein soll. Auf meinem Rechner kommen selbst die Badezimmerkacheln fotorealistisch rüber u. das ganze noch ohne ruckeln.
> Ich weiss nicht was andere Games so bieten, aber z.B. Sirious Sam 3 (glänzt durch andere Stärken aber) und Borderlands kommen grafisch nicht an DNF an.
> 
> Gebt mir mal nen Tipp, welche Spiele sind denn grafisch noch besser?
> ...


 
Veraltet heißt ja nicht gleich schlecht. Ich hab mir das Spiel vor kurzem gekauft und war positiv überrascht, nachdem ich immer wieder gehört habe, wie schlecht die Grafik sein soll. Ist halt ungefähr auf dem Niveau von Doom III, das für mich auch heute noch sehr gut aussieht. Allerdings schwankt die Grafikqualität von DNF meiner Meinung nach auch ein wenig. Innenlevels sehen generell ein wenig besser aus als weitläufigere Außenlevels.

Grafi(ktechni)sch bessere Spiele gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht wenige. Auch wenn ich das Genre nicht mag: Battlefield 3 sieht schon verdammt gut aus, finde ich. The Witcher 2 sah teilweise auch sehr beeindruckend aus, Metro 2033 ist grafisch auch deutlich besser als die meisten anderen Shooter. Die Grafik von DNF würde ich technisch auf einem Level mit Doom 3, Prey, Bioshock oder Quake 4 sehen. Wobei Bioshock zumindest vom Art-Design her deutlich besser ist, unabhängig von der Engine und deren Möglichkeiten.

Aber DNF macht definitiv Spaß, wenn auch auf einem relativ prolligen Niveau. Halt ein B-Movie zum selbst spielen. Die Vergötterung des Duke, vor allem am Anfang, ist schon sehr genial (kann man seine Autobiographie "Why I'm so great?" eigentlich kaufen?  )


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2012)

Ich hab lustigerweise vor kurzem Doom 3 wieder installiert (ohne Mods). DNF sieht mMn um Welten besser aus


----------

